# Western NY/Southern ON Meet Up?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are lots of people on here from Western NY and Southern Ontario. Are people interested in trying to meet up for a hike or doggie outing somewhere? I know Rafi would love to meet some of the dogs from this board and I would too! 

Post here if people are interested. I think we should should plan this for September when it's a little cooler. And it will probably take us that long to choose a location!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bumping this up so people see it. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd be interested!


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I would definitely be interested. I am in Cheektowaga by the Galleria Mall. I would love to find some nice dogs to socialize with as most around here have not been raised well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You guys are closer to me than the proposed PA meet up.....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Well, you could come to both!









Any ideas on where to meet and what people would like to do?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hey! I'll be back in Central NY by September!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHey! I'll be back in Central NY by September!!!


Really?????? Maybe Ris and Rafi can meet and he can charm her into being his friend!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

We would be interested. All depending on the location and time. Let me know. I would love to see Chama & Rafi.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama will not be attending. She likes gsds she knows but not strange ones. She is always thinking I will be bringing them home with us (because I used to foster) so she tries to chase them all away from me! So a gathering of gsds is pretty much her worst nightmare.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRuleWe would be interested. All depending on the location and time.


Us too!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I bet Ris would like to meet Rafi. He may have to work his charms to get her to play, though. She generally doesn't play with dogs she's just met.

He might want to leave his ball home, though. Risa doesn't share toys.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I would love to do this also. Depending on location I would either suggest Alleghany State Park, or because there are a lot of Rochester people on her Mendon Ponds Park. Both are very Dog friendly! The only weekend I am booked up already is the 26th.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bumping this back up! Look at all the Western NY people on here! Woo-hoo!

And Jamie, Rafi met a dog the other day who was very friendly and playful until I got out Rafi's ball. Then he attacked Rafi and Rafi was like, "What the heck was that?!?!?!" I put the ball away and all was well again, they romped happily for another half hour.

Rafi's ball is like his pacifier but I suppose I might be able to convince him to leave it at home in order to go hiking with you and Ris.









Allegany would be an awesome place to meet! We could find a place for the dogs to play and then people could go on hikes if they wanted. It is a bit far from Buffalo though. Who is in Rochester? So far this is mostly Buffalo area people. 

Other suggestions? Dates? What if we pick the middle of the month and we can have a rain date too...since we've had so much of that lately!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWho is in Rochester? So far this is mostly Buffalo area people.


We are located in Buffalo area


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhhh Allegheny would rock for me! Since the PA part of it is literally JUST off my back yard.







Well sort of......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Granted it is STILL a drive to the NY part .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqGranted it is STILL a drive to the NY part .


But I would bet that it's a very pretty drive! And it's actually a pretty good drive (distance-wise) from Buffalo too. Maybe we should plan a camping weekend! That would get some good reactions--a couple of camp sites full of german shepherds!









Ok, chime in everyone. What do you think? Location? Dates?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I would love to camp again in ASP, if that is what everyone picks it would be a blast. Not all of the cabin's are dog friendly, we kinda had to sneak Caja in when we went in April. It was about an hour and a half drive for us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Caja's MomI would love to camp again in ASP, if that is what everyone picks it would be a blast. Not all of the cabin's are dog friendly, we kinda had to sneak Caja in when we went in April. It was about an hour and a half drive for us.


I assume there are tent sites in there? Cabins would be great but if they're not dog friendly I think it would be a little hard to sneak in dogs en masse!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

The rustic cabins can have dogs in them, but the nice ones with kitchen's do not. We stayed in a nice one lol. We stayed in the Quaker Area and most of tent camping and pop-up sites are in red house.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone have any other ideas??


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm up for it.....If camping.....I've got 4







sneaking might be tough!







But I'd love to get together sometime in the near future.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe we should try a hike with optional camping? I wonder if we should wait until October when we can count on cooler weather?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If we wait until October I think Allegheny would be AWESOME. Especially if we are getting Jean and Jamie to come with cameras. I love GSD pics in the Autumn. 

This pic was taken overlooking the PA side of ANP.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIf we wait until October I think Allegheny would be AWESOME. Especially if we are getting Jean and Jamie to come with cameras. I love GSD pics in the Autumn.


Oh you know the Rebel will be in tow.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqIf we wait until October I think Allegheny would be AWESOME. Especially if we are getting Jean and Jamie to come with cameras. I love GSD pics in the Autumn.
> ...


Yes I know you will be there but are you bringing your camera too??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I should bring a video or 16mm camera and we can make a movie?







I tried to make a movie with Basu once but I had to fire him and put Chama in his place. She has now stared in several of my films! 

The big question is...will Jean come and which of her pack will she bring?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My camera takes video. Actually the video seems to work better than most of the rest of the camera any more. Da poor Fuji has been abused.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

what about beaver island state park. its only 9 miles north of buffalo. 
here is a link for info about the state park and what attractions are there:

http://nysparks.state.ny.us/parks/info.asp?parkID=94


theres hiking, nature trails and more..


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

**EDIT TIME RAN OUT**



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainwhat about beaver island state park. its only 9 miles north of buffalo.
> here is a link for info about the state park and what attractions are there:
> 
> http://nysparks.state.ny.us/parks/info.asp?parkID=94
> ...


it should say theres biking, nature trails and more..

but there are places near by for hiking.

just a thought


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am very interested but I wouldnt be able to go camping since I am starting a new job and can't have time off. Ary used to go to doggy daycare with me when I worked there but hasnt been around many dogs lately. She can get very noisy and vocal when she wants to play so I get embarrassed if other ppl don't understand. Anyway let me know dates and things because we would love to make some friends!

I just bought a really good camera with movie and black and white and 10 megapixels it takes great quality pics and I can bring it also.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Funny, Ruq.









I can bring my Digital Rebel XT and my craptacular Kodak for video.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Just a warning about Beaver Island Park it tends to be full of ticks. Something about Grand Island. Buckhorn is a very nice park on the island too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Which is the one that's right at the northern end that nobody goes to? I've taken my dogs for hikes there. One time I was in the woods and the dogs were running around and I heard a splash. I looked over and thought to myself, "Wow, whoever owns those dogs is going to be bummed out that they've just jumped in a disgusting bog." Then I realized it was Chama and Basu.








I made them go in the nice clean river after that.









Alright, let's pick a date. Maybe we can have two outings? One on Grand Island and one to Allegany?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that is buckhorn it's right by the second bridge. There is a lot of water access to the river off of the trails. Only time I was there they swam and STUNK until they both had a bath. It was a nice spot too just not very clean, but what waterway around here is. Would anyone be up for some geocaching if we meet up?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhich is the one that's right at the northern end that nobody goes to? I've taken my dogs for hikes there. One time I was in the woods and the dogs were running around and I heard a splash. I looked over and thought to myself, "Wow, whoever owns those dogs is going to be bummed out that they've just jumped in a disgusting bog." Then I realized it was Chama and Basu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would be able to go to the Grand Island outing but not the Allegany outing as that is alittle far. Anyone have any dates in mind? How about October 11?? How does that sound? Is everyone free then? We are available every saturday and sunday throughout october as well as the 13-columbus day and the 24.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Unless I manage to find employment soon (har har har), my schedule is pretty open.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I will come and visit all of you, I'll represent the Southern Ontario members







I don't camp and my GSD is not friendly, but would love to see Rafi again and meet all the others.

Did you guys decide yet?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

October 11th works for me! Let's just keep bumping this so everyone see it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The 11th should work for me. Any ideas where?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I figured we could choose the date and then vote on a location? I think we are going to have to have two meet-ups because some people want to stay closer to Buffalo and others want to go to Allegany. 

I am thinking about wide open spaces where people won't freak out when they see all the gsds and other big dogs!









Buckhorn (on Grand Island) has a nice, long nature trail right next to the river but no wide open spaces. It is underused (and underdeveloped), especially if you walk the section on the other side of the bridge. Actually that area would be a great place for the dogs to play, although I have seen deer over there on quite a few occasions. 

Beaver Island S.P. has lots of open space but is a developed park and therefore has a lot more people in it.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What everworks! Like I said I am pretty much open (see dates above). Just let us know when and where but like I said I don't know if we would be able to go to Allegany as that is a little far but it would depend on the day that we would be going on. Just let us know and we will see if we will be able to make it (Allegany).


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Allegany is about 1.5hr from us.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

The 11th should work for me too. As long as I have time to warn my boss that I won't be able to work for her at the races.....so she can find another groom or two to help her.

Just let me know the spot so I can mapquest it. I'm not too familiar with Grand Island.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think I'll drive over there this weekend with Rafi and check out both places. Anyone care to join us?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's going to be a bit of a drive for us no matter what so it doesn't matter to me. As long as it's fairly easy to find--I have a habit of getting lost on trips (though never so lost I can't eventually find where I'm going).

I may have to remember to bring Ris' 20 foot lead since I can't trust her off-lead. And she tends to be a bit more reactive on a shorter leash. . .


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

When are you planning on going Ruth?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh, sorry just saw the first posts on the date. I will be at the WUSV in KY on the 11th.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Caja's MomWhen are you planning on going Ruth?


This Saturday or Sunday if you want to meet up.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just looked at my work schedule (I have a rotating schedule..) and I happen to be off October 11th!!! Count us in!!!!









This sounds like it's going to be a great idea!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I just hope we're still in the vicinity by then.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I can go anytime this Saturday! Errow can use his new Ruffware Pack! Looking forward to it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I will pm you. Maybe we can drive over there together if the dogs would feel ok riding together. 

I should find Chama's backpack and train Rafi to wear it!


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok so on Oct 11th we are going to Grand Island? Do we know times yet? I don't have the internet right now but I will check it every week or so, so if you can just pm me with details Ary and I will hopfully make it! OH and can my sister and her little dog come I would rather drive with her if possible! Im so excited!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

just out of curiosity, what kind of dog is it?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Aryg2461Ok so on Oct 11th we are going to Grand Island? Do we know times yet? I don't have the internet right now but I will check it every week or so, so if you can just pm me with details Ary and I will hopfully make it! OH and can my sister and her little dog come I would rather drive with her if possible! Im so excited!


How comfortable is the little dog (and your sister) with big groups of big dogs? 

And we should also find out if anyone's dog has a thing for little dogs.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll have to see if I'm able to come, I'm possible starting a new job. (Fingers crossed) but it sounds like fun.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

My son has a Football Game until about 12:30 in Hamburg, so I would be able to get there about 2 PM. Do you have any idea of what time you guys are going to meet up and stay until? Thanks Bill


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Afternoon is better for me--I may have to work until 1pm. 

Everyone else?


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

Afternoon is great for me. This will be Gretas first time around a bunch of dogs. She is good with the Husky and Terrier by my house, so she should do fine. She just had her 4 month birthday last week.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, early afternoon around 2:00pm should work for us.

BTW- Ivy has never been around or met a little dog before just so you know


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is better with little dogs than larger dogs. She tends to get a bit more grumpy with larger dogs because of a couple of adolescent dogs in her obedience classes that thought it was a game to see how many times they could tick her off by ignorning her requests to not jump on her.







She's not dog aggressive though.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry i am only able to get on at other people's houses my sisters dog is a bichon/pom mix and she is fine with him and big dogs and groups of dogs. If anyone is not comfortable this is not a big deal we can leave him with a friend. If someone can just pm me with the time and exact place to be when it gets figured out that is great. And like I said if someone is not comfortable with the little guy coming or if you think it is a bad idea it's not at all a big deal just let me know. 

Oh and btw Ary's tail ( shut in the car door two weeks ago) hasn't healed very well yet so it looks sad but she wants everyone to know usually her tail is beautiful and full lol.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

hey ruth, 
are Argo and Liz coming with you as well?? i was just wondering as it would be so nice to see them both again.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Does anyone going aside from me, Jamie and Joan feed raw?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I feed raw. It makes up about 40% of Rafi's diet and 10 to 15% of Chama's diet and 100% of Cleo's diet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainhey ruth,
> are Argo and Liz coming with you as well?? i was just wondering as it would be so nice to see them both again.


I have a conflict with this date now. I need to work from 10-5 that day. Normally I work 10-1 on Saturday but I have to do interviews all day on that particular day. Lizzie doesn't drive so she can't go unless I go or unless she gets a ride from someone else. And Argo is terrible with small dogs (he tries to pick them up). 

So, unless we change the date it doesn't look like Rafi and I can come.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqDoes anyone going aside from me, Jamie and Joan feed raw?


yes, raw makes up about 40-50% of Ivy's diet


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> I have a conflict with this date now. I need to work from 10-5 that day. Normally I work 10-1 on Saturday but I have to do interviews all day on that particular day. Lizzie doesn't drive so she can't go unless I go or unless she gets a ride from someone else. And Argo is terrible with small dogs (he tries to pick them up).
> 
> So, unless we change the date it doesn't look like Rafi and I can come.


i am open to a date change, does Oct. 4 or 18 sound better. so far we have no plans.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I should be able to make either. Oct 4th is the HGH trial in the Rochester vacinity. Might not be able to meet up with the dogs but thought I would mention it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have to be in Syracuse on October 4th but I could make the 18th if we do it at 2pm. 

How about others? If the original weekend is better then I guess I'll just have to miss out.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Oct. 18 at 2pm is good for us.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Anytime is fine for me.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I can go the 18th also I just have to tell my boss in advance.I will assume it is the 18th at 2 and I will try to go online as much as possible in case it changes. My sister is going to come but we are leaving the little dog with a friend he will have more fun anyway.I also wanted to just know how many dogs are coming? We are both very excited I hope Ary behaves herself she gets very excited around other dogs maybe I'll bring my squirt bottle lol.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I see that the 18th at 2pm is the time you guys chose. Ary and I are very excited I hope know one will thing poorly of Ary if she acts up. She gets very excited around other dogs since she isn't around them alot anymore. If anyone has any suggestions on how to get her to calm down I am open. Anyway does anyone know how many dogs are coming? I am just curious.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I won't hold anything against Ary. And I hope no one holds anything against me if Risa acts up. . .


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you guys set on the 18th? Fridays are truly better for me. If I dont work the races on Saturdays I lose 100 bucks or more. 

I only work until noon on Fridays. I'd suggest Sundays too, but Ruq works Sundays and has a long trip up north. 

Keep me posted. I REALLY want to go, but with how tight finances are this month I dont know if I can blow off a hundred bucks.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI won't hold anything against Ary. And I hope no one holds anything against me if Risa acts up. . .


I won't hold anything against Ary or Risa...I know how it feels as Ivy can some times 'act up' too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'd be happy to give suggestions on working with Ary and other dogs. Just remind me when we meet. Rafi was quite reactive when I first adopted him and is much better now. He sometimes gets overexcited and I just have to remind him to put his ball in his mouth. Yesterday he was playing with 3 young dogs and they were wrestling and chasing and he had his ball in his mouth the entire time they were playing. Of course he just about had a hard attack when he put it down for a second and one of the other dogs bumped it.









I think we should schedule a series of meet ups! Rafi really likes to play with other dogs. Maybe we can get a play/walking group going.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

have we decided on a location yet? i know the date seems pretty much set, so i was just wondering.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow Maybe we can get a play/walking group going.


we'd be interested.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bumping it back up so everyone sees it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am going to head over to Grand Island next weekend and check out the two suggested meeting places. I've been intending to go for a couple of weeks but haven't had the time. 

So who is coming?


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

We are definitely in I have asked for the 18th off but can change it if I know in advance. I would love any suggestions for Ary she just gets excited or nervous or anxious easily. Anyway I would love to meet up more than once especially if all goes well ( which I just know it will ). Weekends won't be a problem as long as I know two weeks ahead of time. I can't say it enough I am so excited! So please let me know time and date and eventually an address and I will be there Ary too of course.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Assuming the weather is good, I plan on coming. Unless something comes up which I don't forsee. . .but I am job hunting so it could happen.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am hoping to come but that is the time when we have mandatory OT at work.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

we plan on being there unless something comes up!!!!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd like to go. Wont know till the last minute, when I find out how many horses we are racing that night.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Keep in mind to check hunting laws wherever we end up going. Archery comes in Sat in PA. My dogs are making sure there is ample room in the freezers.









Archery and small game *could* be in.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bumping back up so everyone will see it.....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bumping...

I am going to try to go to Grand Island tomorrow morning and check out the two parks.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds good. keep us posted


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

Bump--

who's coming for sure?


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

You can count me in for sure, unless something comes up, which I don't see happening. 

Just keep me posted on the place and time. Looks like it's 2pm (?), just let us know where for sure!









I think this is a great idea and a wonderful opportunity to meet everyone and their dogs!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

I may not know until the middle to end of the week. Dad has surgery this week again and I have a contractor contacting me about a roof. Ohhhh and I have to work 12 hours on Sunday. 

But I wanna come!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

we should be there unless something comes up.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

ill def be there with ary and my sister


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

Can I give someone my phone num to call about directions I wont be able to get on the internet till the day of I dont think and this would be easier.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Western NY/Southern ON: October 18th*

Any idea approximately how many dogs will be there? I'm trying to decide whether it would be too overwhelming for Risa or not. . .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Western NY Meet Up: Location?*

Chama, Rafi and I went over to Grand Island after work yesterday. Unfortunately it was late and I only made it to one of the parks in daylight. It has no facilities and there were very few people. The only people there were fishing. I have been there before and there are never very many people. I've always had the dogs off leash there but if your dog isn't off leash trained you wouldn't want to do that b/c there is water on side and woods on the other. 

I think it would be great for a meet up. There is some green space where the dogs could play and we can walk pretty far along the river. The other park is bigger and has a lot more traffic. There is a lot of green space there. I went in the back way which is right across the river from an oil refinery and it STUNK!!!!!!!!! I will try to get over there this week during the day and go in the main entrance to see if that is less smelly. 

Here are pics from Buckhorn State Park:

The entrance. The road is behind me:










Green space for playing:










The lookout:










Walking trail:










Further along the walking trail (the Niagara River is behind Chama):


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Western NY Meet Up: Location?*

Bump--posted pictures (above) of a possible location.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Western NY Meet Up: Location?*

looks like a nice place.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Western NY Meet Up: Location?*

Is there any hunting in this area?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Western NY Meet Up: Location?*

The place I posted is classified as a preserve and doesn't list hunting. 
http://www.nysparks.com/parks/info.asp?parkID=21


----------

